# Wie erstelle ich einen Funtionsplan nach der neuen Norm?



## Klappi (12 November 2008)

Hmm kann mir einer mal kurz erklären wie der neue Funktionsplan geht?



mein Bsp SPS.

Start 6S2 & 7B1 (Zylinder oben)  ->   Motor an 9K1

länge erreicht 8U1  ->    Zylinder schließen 9k3

Zylinder unten 7B2 ->  9k3 nicht  



wiederholt sich so lange bis stückzahl erreicht -> motor aus 9k1


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2008)

schönen gruß vom dia, er meint, du sollst mal nach GRAFCET suchen

z.b.: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grafcet


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 November 2008)

Guck mal bei Wikipedia... da steht was von Grafcet... 
Wenn ich bei Goolge auf Bildersuche umschalte sieht es aber irgendwie aus, wie immer.


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 November 2008)

Warum muss 4l immer vordrängeln???
Ich kann doch nicht so schnell tippen...


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2008)

ich weiß nicht, wie umfangreich die demo ist, aber einfach mal reingucken: http://www.schoop.de/html/body_grafcet-praktikum.htm


----------

